# Two More Building Shots



## Robshoots (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks very much, Tyg.  I did crop it a bit to get rid of some stuff on the bottom.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 18, 2022)

Very good angles in these shots.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 18, 2022)

Both great but that first one really sucks you in/up.


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 18, 2022)

Thank you both.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 18, 2022)

Yep, #1 for me, too. Excellent. Good tonal range while being high contrast. That composition seems well balanced to me. The second shot my eyes want the vertical lines parallel. Just me.

I bet you would do great stuff with a tilt shift lens.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 18, 2022)

Did you shoot that in raw, then processed into B&W?


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 18, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> Yep, #1 for me, too. Excellent. Good tonal range while being high contrast. That composition seems well balanced to me. The second shot my eyes want the vertical lines parallel. Just me.
> 
> I bet you would do great stuff with a tilt shift lens.


Thank you for the vote of confidence, Zulu42.  I agree with both of your assessments.  I like number one the best, and with number two it was going to be one vertical line or the other but not both from that angle.  It looks a little off-kilter.  But there was just something about the second shot that appealed to me so I posted it.  The feedback is always useful.


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 18, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Did you shoot that in raw, then processed into B&W?


Yes, I did.  Both were processed in Exposure X7.


----------



## John 2 (Apr 18, 2022)

Interesting viewpoints and a nice conversion.  Spot on exposure as well.  Would have been so easy to blow the highlights in the second.


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 18, 2022)

John 2 said:


> Interesting viewpoints and a nice conversion.  Spot on exposure as well.  Would have been so easy to blow the highlights in the second.


Thank you, John.  I try to follow Sean Tucker’s advice about protecting the highlights and embracing the shadows.  Sound advice so far.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 20, 2022)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 21, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks very much, Jeff.


----------

